
A Primer: Predictive Maintenance Using Sound - wilsonckao
https://medium.com/@wilsonckao/a-primer-predictive-maintenance-using-sound-afe2e169cc40
======
coolgeek
This is fascinating - on two levels. First, that maintenance needs can be
predicted by engine sound. Second - more mundanely - that this can be
automated (via ML, or whatever).

This is effectively a virtual hybrid of the "knowing where to make the mark"
craftsman with cybernetic systems control.

This deserves much more attention than it got.

